# Panorámicas de Cusco



## Legionario (Jan 14, 2012)

Siguiendo con la temática de mostrar el crecimiento , avance y progreso de nuestras principales Urbes, creare un merecido hilo de panorámicas a nuestra ciudad turística por excelencia, a la ciudad imperial, Todos sean bienvenidos a aportar:


----------



## Alejandro Veliz (May 31, 2020)

Gracias pro crear el thread! Empezaré compartiendo algunas panos!


----------



## Legionario (Jan 14, 2012)

Fuente: Cusco Muestra Urbana y fotos de caminantes - scc


----------



## Legionario (Jan 14, 2012)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CGqVGHIgT1D/


----------



## Alejandro Veliz (May 31, 2020)

Fuente: PV cities


----------



## Legionario (Jan 14, 2012)

Excelente Alejandro ! Buena densidad en Cusco, se nota la expansión urbana .


----------



## Alejandro Veliz (May 31, 2020)

Creditos a TV Mundo


----------



## Foenix31 (May 10, 2015)

Bravo Cusco ! Va mejorando el ornato de las ciudades, y Cusco no es la excepción!


----------



## Nicochu (Oct 17, 2020)

Esa panoramica donde dice "dinaycela torres" es mi favorita :3


Alejandro Veliz said:


> View attachment 696853
> View attachment 696855
> View attachment 696856
> View attachment 696857
> ...


----------



## Elesenr (Apr 25, 2020)

Creo a Perú le hace falta un poco de planeación y mejoramiento urbano


----------



## Indochine (Jun 2, 2006)

Cusco desde el aire








Fuente


----------



## Nicochu (Oct 17, 2020)

Cuando se termine el aeropuerto de chinchero , al menos debería convertirse en un parque metropolitano el aeropuerto astete .


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Un parque gigante seria lo mejor para Cusco. Alla tienen la suerte que llueve y no es caro mantener las áreas verdes como en las ciudades costeras. Ojala tengan autoridades pensantes.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Ya que es hilo nuevo, de este post en adelante estaré muy atento a las fuentes, así que posteen de acuerdo a las normas del foro.

... sino serán borradas.


----------



## Alejandro Veliz (May 31, 2020)

creditos a Grupo DeGol



__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

Buenas foto de Cusco! Una hermosa ciudad, ojala que mejore mas el tarrajeo!


----------



## Alejandro Veliz (May 31, 2020)

Fuente:



__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Nicochu (Oct 17, 2020)

Me da que se parece a Cochabamba en las panorámicas .


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Pero con menos tarrajeo y pintura


----------



## MeMyself & I (Apr 5, 2016)

Y porque a diferencia de Cochabamba, Cusco es una ciudad casi lineal, de Norte a Sur es relativamente angosta pero de Este a Oeste si es bien grande


----------



## Indochine (Jun 2, 2006)

Mas de Cusco








fuente









fuente









fuente


----------



## Alibiza-1014 (Jul 18, 2018)

Ese aereopuerto, definitivamente, tiene que salir de ahi, y lo mejor que se puede hacer en ese terreno sería el gran parque/bosque de la ciudad. Me lo imaguino con muchos arboles y jardines, oriundos de la zona. Por favor, no más cemento, coliseos, amfiteatros, pista de skating, etc Huachaferia y media, la verdad, cuando van han a entender las autoridades que eso es lo que pide a gritos y que necesita la gente de las ciudades Peruanas.


----------



## Indochine (Jun 2, 2006)

Alibiza-1014 said:


> Ese aereopuerto, definitivamente, tiene que salir de ah*i, y lo mejor que se puede hacer en ese terreno sería el gran parque/bosque de la ciudad. Me lo imaguino con muchos arboles y jardines*, oriundos de la zona. Por favor, no más cemento, coliseos, amfiteatros, pista de skating, etc Huachaferia y media, la verdad, cuando van han a entender las autoridades que eso es lo que pide a gritos y que necesita la gente de las ciudades Peruanas.


asi es, grandioso sera eso


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Tiene que ser un gran parque para la ciudad


----------



## Indochine (Jun 2, 2006)

Será el futuro Parque Central de Cusco


----------



## Alejandro Veliz (May 31, 2020)




----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Alejandro Veliz said:


>


Siento que estos espacios están desaprovechados, podrían ser áreas verdes mas grandes y tener un mejor diseño.


----------



## Alejandro Veliz (May 31, 2020)

Facebook


----------



## Manuel92 (10 mo ago)

Foto de mi autoria.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Tremendas estas dos últimas fotos: el Cusco moderno.


----------



## MeMyself & I (Apr 5, 2016)

Wanchaq y en especial la zona de Magisterio tienen calles bastante bonitas con bermas ajardinadas, multifamiliares y todo bien señalizado.

Otrs zonas que tienes casas bonitas son Larapa y Santa Maria pero son urbas bien exclusivas de esas que no creen en las veredas


----------



## Alejandro Veliz (May 31, 2020)

Marcavalle y Quispicanchis


























Facebook


----------



## Alejandro Veliz (May 31, 2020)

Magisterio y Santa Mónica:


























Facebook


----------



## THUNDERO (Sep 5, 2010)

Creo que lo voy a decir es un poco imposible o soñador lo que digo pero seria de la pm como proyecto si en *Machu Picchu* hubiera teleférico. Una vista increíble seria.


----------



## Indochine (Jun 2, 2006)

otra de Cusco








fuente


----------



## Indochine (Jun 2, 2006)

mas de Cusco








fuente









fuente









fuente


----------



## Indochine (Jun 2, 2006)

Seguimos con Cusco








fuente


----------

